# The Chapman Guitars ML-7 Project - Featuring Keith Merrow



## shortens (Oct 25, 2012)

Thought some of you might be interested.


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Oct 25, 2012)

Great idea on these...


----------



## iamrichlol (Oct 25, 2012)

I owned a Chappers ML1 for a while this year, didn't really care too much for it, tbh.
With Keith Merrow onboard though, this may be worth checking out


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 25, 2012)

There's another thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/215484-chapman-ml-7-a.html that was talking about the ML-7. It was announced a while ago that Merrow was involved.

Also has a link to the thread on the Chapman forum, where you'll find a lot more info.


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 4, 2012)

Chappers has opened the poll for the ML-7. First poll is the design of the body. Feel free to vote. 

Chapman Guitars


----------



## sear (Nov 4, 2012)

Everyone seems to love the T-style, but I am really not so sure about it. I feel like for a 7-string it would just be too bulky, and losing the upper cutaway sucks bigtime.


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 4, 2012)

Vote for the superstrat for the love of god!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 4, 2012)

A t-style seems cool in concept but all I can think about is the esp 7string tele that I think is horrid. 7 strings + tele body just don't seem to go together and I love teles!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 4, 2012)

I wanna see the T-type. I would love to see a fanned fret 7-string Tele of some kind.


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Nov 4, 2012)

How many affordable superstrat 7's are there out there? And how many tele's? Even if I wanted a superstrat 7 (which I don't, I'd much prefer a tele), I'd probably still vote tele just for a bit of variation.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 4, 2012)

jarnozz said:


> Vote for the superstrat for the love of god!



so we can have ANOTHER superstrat style 7? whyyyy?


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy (Nov 4, 2012)

There is no superstrat option. Just strat. It saddens me.


----------



## anunnaki (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm really interested to see how this guitar turns out! It looks like it might end up being a tele style 7, so maybe it'll be like a cheaper Stephen Carpenter tele, with passive pickups and I like Deftones, so it could be a better option for me that the ibanez rg827, but I'll have to see how it turns out...


----------



## themike (Nov 4, 2012)

Ive always liked Chappers and of course Keith is a phenomenal guy as well. 
Also excited that they decided to go with World Musical instead of Cort as a manufacturer.


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 4, 2012)

ThatCanadianGuy said:


> There is no superstrat option. Just strat. It saddens me.



There will be several variations of the body style to choose from in the next poll or a later poll. The 4 options here aren't the final design that will be used. It will probably undergo many modifications. Good or bad... :/


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 4, 2012)

i REALLY hope the tele wins, the last thing we need is another strat style 7


----------



## Cancer (Nov 4, 2012)

ThatCanadianGuy said:


> There is no superstrat option. Just strat. It saddens me.



According to the recent video the shapes are just basic outlines, so if the strat body wins, you could still get your superstrat option.

I choose the "t" option, as the concept of a 7 string supertele appeals to me.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 5, 2012)

Voted for the EX body style, because that's what I like. 
I probably wouldn't be interested in the slightest if it was a "superxxxx"

Which looks like the most probable scenario.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 5, 2012)

ThatCanadianGuy said:


> There is no superstrat option. Just strat. This bring great joy.




Fixed. 

And I'm torn between the Tele or the EX. 

EDIT: Fuck it, voted Tele. We need more traditional 7-strings.


----------



## Levi79 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm actually interested in seeing how this goes. Maybe I'll buy one at the end of it. I always thought the Chapman guitars were a cool idea.


----------



## IRequirezANewHOST (Nov 5, 2012)

Voted Tele. I'm saving some cash aside from now cuz I think I'll really want one at the end of this! xD


----------



## LivingTimmy (Nov 5, 2012)

Personally, I'd love to see a Ghost Fret 7 string. I love that shape. Tele's aren't really my thing at all, but I'll have to see the final product to have a decent opinion on it.

Anything that has Keith and Chappers in it is bound to be full of win!


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy (Nov 5, 2012)

Cancer said:


> According to the recent video the shapes are just basic outlines, so if the strat body wins, you could still get your superstrat option.
> 
> I choose the "t" option, as the concept of a 7 string supertele appeals to me.



I also voted for the T shape just in case. Any T shape would still be less fugly than a regular strat imo. :/ But yeah, the BlacKat-style supertele is very easy to masterbate to! Two thumbs up!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for participating by voting, guys! 

It's a pretty fun and nerdy guitar activity to follow, even if you never plan on buying one of these guitars. But if you do get one, it's kind of cool to know you helped make it possible.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 6, 2012)

LP style ftw!


----------



## floyo123 (Nov 6, 2012)

...strat with evertune, something thats like the vgs soulmaster but different in a good way


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 6, 2012)

Where are you guys voting?


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 6, 2012)

Chapman Guitars Vote!

And an Evertune is impossible. $480 USD for the bridge and the guitar is supposed to sell for $700 USD. Don't ask me how VGS pulled it off. We've been wondering about that.

If I had to guess, I'm thinking Evertune made a deal with VGS for hugely discounted Evertune bridges so they can finally get their hardware on production guitars. Then other companies may take notice and start building models with the bridge.


----------



## GiantBaba (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh man, the EX is getting slaughtered. Oh well, the Tele was a close second for me. These are gonna be cool!


----------



## Dooky (Nov 6, 2012)

I voted Tele cos I don't really like the ML-1 strat shape. I generally like strat/super strat shapes, but not the ML-1. I think a 7 string version of the ML-1 would look even worse.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 6, 2012)

GiantBaba said:


> Oh man, the EX is getting slaughtered. Oh well, the Tele was a close second for me. These are gonna be cool!


 Because no one has/wants an explorer case for it


----------



## Heroin (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm very happy the telecaster shape is winning, this world needs more tele 7's.


----------



## imprinted (Nov 7, 2012)

Agreed, it's currently speccing up to be a nice first 7stringer for a few folk. Myself included!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 7, 2012)

The world needs more tele and explorer 7's. Looks like we won't get to see the latter with this one.


----------



## Forrest_H (Nov 7, 2012)

Voted T


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm gonna have to agree with Keith and Rob, headstock #2 looks the best. 

And I don't care what hardware it has and what the neck length is... The T-type shape won, and if headstock #2 wins, I will be ALL over this guitar. ;lol:


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 11, 2012)

This has kinda gone all down hill for me. No affordable superstrat 7 string has ever really given me as much gas as the idea of body shape 1 with headstock shape 1, so the tele body and headstock has ruined it for me. TL;DR: affordable tele 7 is a no no for me. Maybe if I was gonna pay more for the instrument, I might consider the tele shape, cause it's rarer on 7's and slightly more extravagant in the ERG world. Of course this is only my opinion...but fuck man.


----------



## jake7doyle (Nov 11, 2012)

bit gutted to see type 2 headstock in the lead, is there really much point in going down the 7 string tele road but sticking to the 'traditional' style headstock


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of the reverse tele head. I voted #1 because that last one is fugly, too.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 11, 2012)

Headstock #2 & 3 are in some close competition. Six votes separate them right now.


----------



## vinniemallet (Nov 11, 2012)

The 3 options are ugly LOL I voted 1.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 11, 2012)

With my dreams of an affordable explorer 7 destroyed, I've voted fo the 3rd headstock choice.


----------



## MJS (Nov 11, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> This has kinda gone all down hill for me. No affordable superstrat 7 string has ever really given me as much gas as the idea of body shape 1 with headstock shape 1, so the tele body and headstock has ruined it for me.



Rob pretty much said in the last video that the S-body will still get released after the Tele. The votes are too close to ignore it. 

Not to mention, a vote isn't a commitment to buy. I'm guessing that regardless of how the votes turn out, the Strat shape will destroy the Tele in actual sales. 

Just look at all the NGD threads around here where people spend thousands on customs and can pick any body shape they want. Not many Tele threads, huh?  Mostly super strats and usually either replicas, slightly modified & higher quality versions of common production guitars, or that specific shop's own take on the super strat shape.


----------



## DTSH (Nov 12, 2012)

I weirdly love a reverse tele headstock. Not sure why, just seems so wrong to reverse something so traditional.


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 12, 2012)

MJS said:


> Rob pretty much said in the last video that the S-body will still get released after the Tele. The votes are too close to ignore it.
> 
> Not to mention, a vote isn't a commitment to buy. I'm guessing that regardless of how the votes turn out, the Strat shape will destroy the Tele in actual sales.
> 
> Just look at all the NGD threads around here where people spend thousands on customs and can pick any body shape they want. Not many Tele threads, huh?  Mostly super strats and usually either replicas, slightly modified & higher quality versions of common production guitars, or that specific shop's own take on the super strat shape.


 
Yeah I know, I just kinda had a whine for a second. It'll be great for business though, and even though the one being made now isn't a strat, I am still interested in the tele one, and the possibility of an S type 7 is awesome too. I knew the details, I just kinda ran my mouth for a second lol. But yeah, all in all, it's not as bad as I first thought.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Nov 13, 2012)

Voted Tele, cause I need to see more Tele 7's, The ESP T-7 is too expensive and the Garza is too plain jane for me.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 14, 2012)

DTSH said:


> I weirdly love a reverse tele headstock. Not sure why, just seems so wrong to reverse something so traditional.



I'm getting a reversed strat neck for my start-style guitar. I have a feeling you'll like that too


----------



## CTDguitarist (Nov 22, 2012)

Am I the only dude who sees the obviousness of how we should vote on the carve style before the head stock. For example what if just a traditional flat tele wins?... but the pointy headstock already won! The head stock shape should reflect the styling of the body. So its really hard to decide how I want the headstock to look when I don't know the winning body styling. I love Keith n rob but I really don't think they thought this through in the right way with all the changes n re-votes


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Miek (Nov 22, 2012)

The body styling already got voted on. It was voted on before the headstock vote even opened.

They're making a strat version and a tele version due to community input, and there will be another vote that lets people vote on which one should get which headstock.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 22, 2012)

CTDguitarist said:


> am I the only dude who sees the obviousness of how we should vote on the carve style before the head stock. like what if just a traditional flat tele wins with but the pointy headstock already won! the head stock shape should reflect the styling of the body. so its mad hard to decide how I want the headstock to look when I don't know the winning body styling. n the specs should be after all the styling. I love Keith n rob but I really don't think they thought this threw in the right way with all the changes n revotes.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



Umm, they announced that the Tele shape had won before they started the headstock voting process


----------



## CTDguitarist (Nov 23, 2012)

Dooky said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by CTDguitarist
> 
> ...



Your not getting what um saying.. There is going to be a vote on the styling of the tele body. One may look like a Blackat or may look like a rgd with nice carves, one may be arch top or maybe a traditional looking tele. I feel this vote should be before the headstock as it dictates the overall feel n look of guitar. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## BlacKat Guitars (Nov 23, 2012)

It would be pretty sweet if it didn't look like a BlacKat though...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 23, 2012)

^Yeah, those things are uuuuuglyyy...


----------



## BlacKat Guitars (Nov 23, 2012)

Correcto


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dooky said:


> Umm, they announced that the Tele shape had won before they started the headstock voting process


umm.. rob announced he's going to do both a tele and a SS now


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Nov 23, 2012)

Absolutely ecstatic about the T-style. And if it gets the 26 3/16" scale neck I'ma be very poor when they start shipping...


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 23, 2012)

I was really hoping it was gonna' be a 25.5" scale. While spec bitching is lame, I've found I just need a 25.5" scale to get the sound I like (even if I mess with string gauges).

Well, at least this is going to be a telecaster shape. As it has been said a thousand times, there ain't enough telecaster seven strings in the worlds.


----------



## Cancer (Nov 23, 2012)

MJS said:


> Rob pretty much said in the last video that the S-body will still get released after the Tele. The votes are too close to ignore it.
> 
> Not to mention, a vote isn't a commitment to buy. I'm guessing that regardless of how the votes turn out, the Strat shape will destroy the Tele in actual sales.
> 
> Just look at all the NGD threads around here where people spend thousands on customs and can pick any body shape they want. Not many Tele threads, huh?  Mostly super strats and usually either replicas, slightly modified & higher quality versions of common production guitars, or that specific shop's own take on the super strat shape.



I'm just going throw this out there:

Out of the 13 7strings I've owned 11 were superstrat styled guitars. I love the superstrat, and with few exceptions it's been my shape of choice every since Jackson designed the thing with the original soloist. We have tons of options for superstrat 7's now, and I really hope the Chapman is going to be different. I choose the t-shape because it was different, I later voted to pair it with the headstock #3 for the same reason, and clearly I wasn't alone, since those two options (along with 26.?? scale length) appear to be winning fair and square.

You say that "the Strat shape will destroy the Tele in actual sales" I guess we'll have to wait to find out, but I have to wonder why that's not showing up in the vote? Methinks it because given the target price point, that their are other options you don't have to wait 'til July 2013 to get.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 23, 2012)

*MOD EDIT: Keep things on topic please. *
EDIT: sorry dudes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 15, 2012)

Bridge, tuners, and neck joint.

They're also offering the Evertune, but it's going to jump the price up $300USD.


----------



## dean_fry (Dec 16, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're also offering the Evertune, but it's going to jump the price up $300USD.





Count me in 

Unfortunately, I will wait and see how the S-Type turns out before doing anything...


----------



## devolutionary (Dec 16, 2012)

T-Type with hipshots. Gimmeh! GIMMEH!


----------



## CTDguitarist (Dec 17, 2012)

At first I wasn't super stoked on the evertune idea because I just couldn't justify the price jump, mainly because the hipshot is an amazing bridge as is. But when I started thinking about studio time and how much time gets spent retuning, or being worried the tuning is going to go out if I pick too hard I realized I need this!! It would make life soo much easier. So I'm really hoping they do go through with it.


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Dec 17, 2012)

They will and then the 14 year olds on the MLF will realise they wont be able to afford it.

Though as it will only be a run of 36 anyway who cares.


----------



## peldikuneptun (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking very much forward to the ML-7, as it's going to be my first sevenstring ever. A friend on mine has a ML-1, another chap I know has the ML-2 and these are both fantastic guitars for the price. I suspect with the ML-7 the bang-for-buck ratio is going to be quite high.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Jan 5, 2013)

peldikuneptun said:


> Looking very much forward to the ML-7, as it's going to be my first sevenstring ever. A friend on mine has a ML-1, another chap I know has the ML-2 and these are both fantastic guitars for the price. I suspect with the ML-7 the bang-for-buck ratio is going to be quite high.



Thing is they will be the old ml1 and old ml2 too!!! The new revised ones in feb are meant to be better quality + light which is cool plus another few tweaks!

I'm in the same boat! Wondering to get the first revision or wait till Xmas time or whatever from full production model? Will prob grab the bass too tho I'm not happy about the shape too much :/


----------

